# Bad attitude update



## Horsesr4life (Jun 25, 2018)

SO if you have looked at my posts you will see a pattern of me having a very bad attitude, as well as a phone addiction. Ive decided to make an update thread just to Let y’all know what’s happened and I stayed with my trainer and I’m so happy I did!! *i may or may not have gotten grounded from my favorite horse for a month and a half before it took me to realize this* but after that happened my trainer and I talked about everything (it ended up with me in years realizing how blessed I am with him) and he told me that he knows he’s slightly mean and slightly tough but that’s just cause he cares and I made a very long apology and explained myself to him, and we worked some things out for the future but as of right three weeks ago I have been in a much better mood at my lessons, at my show (didn’t complain once) and been staying off my phone and it has felt so so good!!!! Thanks for all of your advice!


----------

